# Sport Button Option



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Another stupid question!

If you've ordered mag ride you can order the "Sport Button" which the brochure says gives "more direct response for throttle and steering". Presumably the sport button is what you get to change the suspension on mag ride and the "Sport Button" option just also changes the throttle and steering - so basically you get harder suspension and quicker throttle/steering or softer suspension and normal throttle/steering. Audi don't mention noisier exhaust although this has been mentioned in some posts here.

Is this £355 option worth having on a TDi ?


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Another stupid question!
> 
> If you've ordered mag ride you can order the "Sport Button" which the brochure says gives "more direct response for throttle and steering". Presumably the sport button is what you get to change the suspension on mag ride and the "Sport Button" option just also changes the throttle and steering - so basically you get harder suspension and quicker throttle/steering or softer suspension and normal throttle/steering. Audi don't mention noisier exhaust although this has been mentioned in some posts here.
> 
> Is this £355 option worth having on a TDi ?


Is the "sport" button available on the TDi? I thought it was SPORT for the TT-RS and just the magride "sport suspension" button for the magride equipped other cars - i.e., on non-TTRS cars, it just stiffens the suspension, no?


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think so. Looking at the brochure it seems that, if you order mag-ride, you get a button to change the suspension setting - i.e. hard or normal. If you opt for mag-ride you can also specify the "Sport Button" (at a cost of £355) this button also changes the settings of the throttle and steering ratio (and according to some on this forum, also the exhaust noise). It's available on all models.

The brochure isn't clear but my guess is that the sport button is basically used for changing the suspension setting when you have mag ride. If you've specified mag-ride you can also opt for the "Sport Button" (which presumably you already have) and this means that the button changes throttle/steering sensitivity - no mention of exhaust noise in the brochure. Maybe that's just for TTS/TT-RS, I don't know.

I guess it's just pretty pointless, but it would be interesting to hear from people who have this option, or know what it does.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

My thoughts are that the sport button is not worth the money. You get used to driving the car with the standard settings, and you know how it all feels and reacts. When you want to press on and hit the sport button the car feels quite different and reacts differently, feel on steering etc. I found it dangerous, doesnt make the car any quicker. Bit like people driving faster when they have a leaky exhaust.

But its only my view.


----------



## dunk (Sep 17, 2010)

the sports throttle response is awful anyway - almost undrivable in traffic on the tt-rs, fortunately a remap removes this so it leaves the steering/exhaust/suspension functions working with a press of the button


----------



## samcoley (Nov 20, 2011)

I asked my sales man about this and on non TTS / TTRS the sports buttons doesnt adjust the exhust note, just adding this as it is very unclear from what audi say on the website etc...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

dunk said:


> the sports throttle response is awful anyway - almost undrivable in traffic on the tt-rs, fortunately a remap removes this so it leaves the steering/exhaust/suspension functions working with a press of the button


I have no problems driving the car in s mode in traffic, in fact I dont drive it unless its in sport mode


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

dunk said:


> the sports throttle response is awful anyway - almost undrivable in traffic on the tt-rs, fortunately a remap removes this so it leaves the steering/exhaust/suspension functions working with a press of the button


Totally agree, sport mode esp in the RS is unusable.
Crashes over every hair on the road (pot holes are like hitting a brick wall) and any slight pressure on the gas make you look like that damn nodding dog.


----------



## Jokester (Sep 18, 2011)

On the TTS it changes throttle response, steering response, makes the magnetic ride stiffer and changes the exhaust note.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Jokester said:


> On the TTS it changes throttle response, steering response, makes the magnetic ride stiffer and changes the exhaust note.


Is that something you've read or heard about? I haven't seen it in print anywhere and have read on the TTS it affects the suspension only and nothing else.


----------



## hans4audi (Dec 21, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> dunk said:
> 
> 
> > the sports throttle response is awful anyway - almost undrivable in traffic on the tt-rs, fortunately a remap removes this so it leaves the steering/exhaust/suspension functions working with a press of the button
> ...


Your funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokester (Sep 18, 2011)

moro anis said:


> Jokester said:
> 
> 
> > On the TTS it changes throttle response, steering response, makes the magnetic ride stiffer and changes the exhaust note.
> ...


That was what my dealer told me when I questioned them about it.

Configurator says - more direct response for accelerating and steering


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I'm still baffled by this. I know there's a Sports button option but isn't the sports mode with magnetic ride the same thing?


----------



## Patrizio (Feb 1, 2012)

dunk said:


> the sports throttle response is awful anyway - almost undrivable in traffic on the tt-rs, fortunately a remap removes this so it leaves the steering/exhaust/suspension functions working with a press of the button


I couldnt agree more with you! with the S button on in traffic its a bit of a nightmare, its like trying to control a raging bull that just wants to take off all the time... lol


----------



## Patrizio (Feb 1, 2012)

Jokester said:


> On the TTS it changes throttle response, steering response, makes the magnetic ride stiffer and changes the exhaust note.


It didnt on mine, just stiffened and lowered the suspension slightly.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Patrizio said:


> Jokester said:
> 
> 
> > On the TTS it changes throttle response, steering response, makes the magnetic ride stiffer and changes the exhaust note.
> ...


There is as standard on the TTS a sports suspension button with a picture of a shock absorber on it. All that does is switch Magride on, which does not lower the suspension. It just puts a charge into the fluid in the shockers changing the effective viscocity.

The sport button which can only be ordered with mag ride and is option 2H3 see below (copy of sales brochure, prices may have changed this is 2011)
If you have this option it will provide you with a button with an *S* on it. No S no sports mode. But you wouldnt want it any way.

PDH
PC2
Audi magnetic ride. Adaptive suspension system with two selectable modes (Normal or Sport). Sensors
in the car monitor the road conditions and adjust the damping effect by varying a magnetic charge which
passes through a fluid-based shock absorber for improved road handling, outstanding chassis control
and excellent driving comfort. Includes painted brake callipers in grey (cannot be combined with Sports
suspension)
n n n n S* S* £979.17 £1,175.00
1BV Sports suspension. 10mm lower ride height with stiffer damper and spring rates (cannot be combined
with Audi magnetic ride) n n S S - - £362.50 £435.00
2H3 Sport button - more direct response for accelerating and steering. Only in combination with Audi
magnetic ride n n n n n - £295.83 £


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

For US spec'd cars, for those following the thread:
On the 2.0TFSI, the sport mode button is only available with mag ride. Pressing the button tightens the stearing, adds more exhaust note and stiffens the suspension.

I think there's some confusion between the sport mode in the transmission and the sport button for mag ride. They are not the same, and can be used independently. Turning them both on, in my opinion, makes my TT a car that I would never, ever buy.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just to reiterate an age-old point, you don't turn on Magnetic Ride, it is always on; you just select comfort or sport mode.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Just to reiterate an age-old point, you don't turn on Magnetic Ride, it is always on; you just select comfort or sport mode.


+1


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

The magride is on all the time. The sport button on the TTS firms up the suspention, adds more weight to steering with more direct, quicker turn-in. Finally the throttle response is more sensitive, eager-reminded me of the throttle in my old 205 1.9 GTi.
To be honest I go along with others on the forum, I wouldn't say it becomes an undrivable beast with sport on but if the road isn't smooth I just think, nah... Why would you. You just feel every ridge and imperfection through the whole car. It seems Ill judged for the UK's very iffy road surfaces. Shame it isn't a 2 stage sport button, 1st prod giving the more responsive throttle and steering etc (maybe and intermediate stiffening of the magride), 2nd prod, adds the firm suspension. 
I'm not sure why some TTS owners only notice the suspension change...?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

RockKramer said:


> I'm not sure why some TTS owners only notice the suspension change...?


Because on 2008/9 TTSs', that's all it did, just changed the suspension.

If it does affect the steering and throttle on the current TTS (does it?) it was introduced, I think, during 2010 (maybe 11?) so those who owned a TTS during the first couple of years are correct about only noticing the suspension.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

powerplay said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure why some TTS owners only notice the suspension change...?
> ...


My TTS is a MY2011 on a 60 plate and the sport button does affect both the steering and throttle as well as the suspention. What you say would explain the difference.


----------

